# Confused on bulb size for Jetta Mk4..



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

So I want to buy nicer bulbs for my recently purchased Jetta. I had a Passat before, but now I need different bulbs than the Passat. I called they dealership, they said 9007...







I go to all of the recommended sites to order bulbs, and their applicaton guides all say either 9004, 9005, or 9006!




























Okay, so what is it really. The year is 2001. I wanted to order the Phillips blue vision or the Lucus Blue Lightening, but when I go to the application guide it says that I can't order those bulbs for my ride? What is UP?!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Confused on bulb size for Jetta Mk4.. (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

Maybe Philips and Lucas just don't make them in 9007 - try a web search with the correct spelling







.
I think Hella makes blue and purple tinted bulbs - I suspect PIAA does also.


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Confused on bulb size for Jetta Mk4.. (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Maybe Philips and Lucas just don't make them in 9007 - try a web search with the correct spelling







.
I think Hella makes blue and purple tinted bulbs - I suspect PIAA does also.


That would suck... but I still don't know what the correct bulb size is for my car!! Yours is a 2003, same bulb size right? What size do you use?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Confused on bulb size for Jetta Mk4.. (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

Jettas use 9007 bulbs - installing E-code headlights that use H4 bulbs is an improvement but you lose US DOT approval.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Confused on bulb size for Jetta Mk4.. (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

Actually this is true, as most european car bulb applications are based on European databases there IS indeed a messup on the US spec Jetta's since they do not use the H4 as in Europe.
I have seen most catalogs online or paper to show the wrong bulb for the US spec Jetta 4!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Confused on bulb size for Jetta Mk4.. (SN2BDNGRZB55)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SN2BDNGRZB55* »_So I want to buy nicer bulbs for my recently purchased Jetta. I had a Passat before, but now I need different bulbs than the Passat. I called they dealership, they said 9007...







I go to all of the recommended sites to order bulbs, and their applicaton guides all say either 9004, 9005, or 9006!





























Okay, so what is it really. The year is 2001. I wanted to order the Phillips blue vision or the Lucus Blue Lightening, but when I go to the application guide it says that I can't order those bulbs for my ride? What is UP?!









I could of sworn I saw 9007BV (4000K) over at Strauss auto...which more of a local chain store for me


_Modified by GT17V at 11:39 PM 7-5-2004_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Confused on bulb size for Jetta Mk4.. (GT17V)*

They do list one here - but I don't know how old that page is. Maybe it's been discontinued - I don't see it in the new catalog.


_Modified by dennisgli at 7:19 AM 7-8-2004_


----------



## VR6-DasLightTheWay (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Confused on bulb size for Jetta Mk4.. (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Jettas use 9007 bulbs - installing E-code headlights that use H4 bulbs is an improvement but you lose US DOT approval.
 

U.S. DOT hahahahahahaha







(silly old folk holding onto what little power they have left







) 
Canada legally accepts the E-code and some 'States' quietly endorse it but not legally of course.








I'm sure that if you ask in your area (local copshop) you may find that they have given up enforcing an outdated lighting reg. Then again if your local cop wears chromed sunglasses and chews tobacco you're probably screwed.








State vehicle inspections could be another problem.








What to do?!?


----------

